
Fiscal Chaos Aside, Start-Ups Bloom in Argentina - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/26/business/worldbusiness/26peso.html?ref=business&pagewanted=all
======
wynand
I consider the ease with which one can start a business in the US to be one of
the pillars of its wealth creation engine.

The US, and the Valley in particular, have a culture which embraces the quick
turnaround that can happen in the entrepreneurial world.

So it's good to see an unlikely contender like Argentina getting in on the
game. I hope that it leads to serious wealth creation (and I hope that the
Argentine government will keep things unregulated enough), since it should
convince at least one or two other countries to open up more.

The wild entrepreneurial spirit might just be the US's best export.

EDIT: I'm a South African, with no American ties. I just can't help admiring
this aspect of the US's business world.

------
Prrometheus
This shows the difference that outstanding individuals can make. By all
objective measures, Argentina is less attractive for a startup hub than a
country with a more stable economy, like Chile. But entrepreneurial-minded
Argentinans have persevered through adversity and created a nascent startup
scene. Cool stuff.

------
rtw
Interesting, Argentina suddenly popping up here a lot, see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=408190>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=407853>

------
mtw
inspiring for other cities in the world which are not traditionally considered
as top tech centers

